# What is the size of the mini-frames...



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Could someone tell me what the comb area dimensions (inside) are for the Mini-Mating Nucs sold by Mann Lake.

I'm curious to know how close they are to the "frames" I'm tinkering with:

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj305/js06807/Mini-Frames/IMG_0003-1.jpg


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

curious construction detail. is that a shallow or a deep frame? what did you plan to use these for?

I have never use anything besides my own home build mini nucs. the frames in those are half the size of a standard illinois shallow frame. seems like the top bar is a bit over 9" and the bottom bar something like 7 &1/4".


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*My own mini frames nucs*



tecumseh said:


> curious construction detail. is that a shallow or a deep frame? what did you plan to use these for?
> 
> I have never use anything besides my own home build mini nucs. the frames in those are half the size of a standard illinois shallow frame. seems like the top bar is a bit over 9" and the bottom bar something like 7 &1/4".


The idea was to be able to place a *medium frame* with 3 mini's into an existing colony to get brood and honey that could be used in mating nucs.

And it would work in the other direction as well. Three mini's with a laying queen could be placed in a medium frame to go into a two or three frame nuc. 

I'm curious to see if it will work...

The mini frames are grooved top and bottom (outside) and pieces of craft sticks or cardboard will hold them in the grooves of the top and bottom bars of a medium frame. The side pieces have the grooves facing in to hold the foundation.

Links to other pictures at this posting.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showpost.php?p=365673&postcount=11

I was wondering what the comb area was of the frames in the little Styrofoam mating nucs.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

beecurious writes:
The mini frames are grooved top and bottom (outside) and pieces of craft sticks or cardboard will hold them in the grooves of the top and bottom bars of a medium frame

tecumseh:
in a slightly different application (same idea) the frames were held in the larger frame by staples (not driven in quite flush).


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Any Mann Lake Mini-Mating Nuc users out there?*



BeeCurious said:


> Could someone tell me what the comb area dimensions (inside) are for the Mini-Mating Nucs sold by Mann Lake.
> 
> I'm curious to know how close they are to the "frames" I'm tinkering with:
> 
> http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj305/js06807/Mini-Frames/IMG_0003-1.jpg


 
I'd like to know how the little frames I've put together compare to those used in the Mini-Mating Nucs sold by Mann Lake.

The inside dimensions of my frames are 4 .75 X 4.25 inches.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*Mann Lake*

The center frame in that MN is 3 7/8 inches wide on the outer part of frame and about 4 1/2 inches deep the one in the front is about 3/4 inches shorter in depth.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*down load for EXCell*

This is a 5 frame Mini Nuc measurments made from wood

http://www.box.net/shared/7fy5v62xv3


----------

